
Strongbox: a secret manager for AWS - emil_va
https://schibsted.github.io/strongbox/
======
emil_va
Strongbox is a CLI/GUI and SDK to manage, store, and retrieve secrets (access
tokens, encryption keys, private certificates, etc). Strongbox is a client-
side convenience layer on top of AWS KMS, DynamoDB and IAM. It manages the AWS
resources for you and configure them in a secure way.

Strongbox has been used in production since mid-2016 and is now used
extensively within Schibsted.

